# Road Trip and Wild Camping - north wales to South west



## beech03 (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi



We are climbing Snowden in wales and then heading down to the south of England through Wales

starting on the 19th August. We are taking our converted car/camper so any quiet/secluded sleeping/camping spots would be most welcome



Not sure whether to take coastal route through wales or central after climbing mount snowden?.....any advice on things to see and do on both routes?



once we hit swanse/Cardiff area we are heading to Bristol, we will be taking the coast route to penzance and then make our way to Portsmouth and south downs area.......Any advice on things to see and do on this route?



we have 11 days in total...



any advice would be greatly appreciatted


----------



## Wisewoman (Apr 25, 2017)

I've wandered around the North and South bits of Wales in my camper. I would suggest that a must go to if it fits in with your plans is the Llyn Peninsula. https://www.visitsnowdonia.info/lln_peninsula-21.aspx Most people there naturally speak Welsh - which is very different from the Eastern side of North Wales. There's a small National Trust place at the bottom of the Llyn at Aberdaron which i really enjoyed  and several lovely beaches around that area too! But again its down to whether it's that sort of thing that floats your boat / rocks your camper! Also i love the little NT house here Plas yn Rhiw | National Trust also on the Llyn 

As for South and central Wales. Well there's this delightful little place - the near Earth Object Observatory The Spaceguard Centre | The National Near Earth Objects Information Centre  Its on the border with England but fairly central.

Also, the Worms head on the Gower is  a fun walk to do when the tides are right 

If any of these sound up your street then you my want to go through my blog where I document my travels - there's two large sections of it relating to my North and South Welsh wanderings - just scroll down to find them  The Book of Daenerys


Lots of POI on our map for you to stay,
All the best,
Melissa


----------



## chrismilo (Apr 25, 2017)

Of course you could always join then you'll have access to all the poi,s
:camper::dog:


----------

